# Better flounder gigging with higher tides



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

The last 2 nights of flounder gigging were good, and much better than anything I have seen in the last month. We still had to work for our fish, but they came quicker and were schooled-up, making for some fun fast action. Water levels have risen dramatically over the last few days, with tides approaching very high levels, opening up new areas to gig that I haven't been able to look at in several months. The fish are still scattered, but when we do find them, its 3-6 at a time. The rise in tide levels has cooled down the water temps slightly, and the flounder were definitely more active the last few nights. High winds and full moon made it tougher than it should have been, with skittish fish and lots of dirty turbid water. Water clarity was about as bad as it gets, and finding clear water was a challenge. If tides stay high, we should enjoy some good gigging going forward, as long as the winds stay light to moderate.

*8/26/2018*
I had new customer Mike C. group of 3 onboard tonight. Conditions were fair, with SE wind at 10-15mph and high tide levels. We got a slow start, with lots of dirty water, gigging 2 fish in the first hour. After making a move, it was on!! We found fast and steady action on shell and hard sand bottom. We ended with a 15 flounder limit by 11pm. The fish tonight were big, with a 19" average. The smallest flounder was 17", and the largest was 20".

* 8/27/2018*
I had new customer Mike Y. group of 2 onboard tonight. Conditions were poor, with SSE wind at 15-25mph and very high tide levels. We got a slow start, with 2 flounder in the first hour. Water clarity was poor, and never really improved much. Where we did find clear water, there were no flounder, as they preferred the murky stuff tonight. We ended with a 10 flounder limit plus 1 sheepshead by midnight. The largest flounder tonight was 22".

*Upcoming open dates:
September: 24
October: completely booked
November = Closed Season
December: 3, 6, 9, 12, 13, 14, 18-21, 23, 27-30
January: 1-31*

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------

